# Anyone have any Halloween party games to share?



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

If anyone could give me a good suggestion on a game to play at a Halloween party, that would be great. We have been playing the mummy toilet paper wrap for years, and I think people are sick of it, so it is going to be retired for a while. Just let me know if you have any ideas.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

See this thread from last year...
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8735

It was so much fun - the kids (ages 6-14) are already asking about what is going on this year...
If your party is you age - make the clues harder...

We are going to do the mummy wrap this year...

We were worried that the kids needed to be constantly entertained - but that was not the case - they had a blast scaring each other.

Another you might try that we are going to do - that the famous WormyT and other do - is have a picture place - hay bales or a gothic throne - or some corner that you can make a small scene that folks can have their pictures taken in... sort of a commemoration of the event...

I've heard photo scavenger hunts are big too

Hope this helps. Edw


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Tyler. I have a few on my website in the party planning section. Hope that helps!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for telling me about those games. I really like alot of them. Our party is always hard because we have a baby all the way up to a 78 year old! But I think some of your games might work for the party. And also, thanks edwood saucer, I think your game could work for anyone. So now I just have to pick one.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Several years ago I found this wacky site that had a Halloween game called Wheel of Torture. They had me at the title. I've since done the WOT at 2 parties, and everyone seemed to like it. 
Basically, it's a trivia game with 5 categories. I've done Scary Movies, Creepy Crawlies (insects, spiders, etc), Guinness Book of World Records. You get the idea. Paint the wheel in 5 different "pie-shaped" sections, with the title of one category on each slice. I used MDF for the circle (wheel) with a hole cut out of the middle to stick a small piece of PVC through, then an elbow, a wooden pole or pvc pipe that's sturdy, and stuck it in an umbrella stand. A skeleton hand dangling from overhead as the pointer, and a hefty stack of multiple choice questions. The winning team won bragging rights and a homemade metal. I was surprised how competetive people got!
If I can find any pics, I'll post 'em.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet, that sounds really cool, and creative.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Try this one, has some pretty good adult games: http://www.halloweenbrew.com/


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool site, lots of cool games! Thanks!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I did this one last year..I took a couple of skeleton apart and hid the bones in differnt places..We picked teams and the first team to find all the parts to put their skellys together won.. I don't remember exactly where i saw this some magizine or something.. I hope this helps


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Cerinad, I love your idea!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I love it too!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

BadTable Manor said:


> Cerinad, I love your idea!


 Thank you!! Everyone loved it kids and the adults.. I think i orginally saw the idea in BHG Halloween edtion ... not sure though


----------



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

one game (hm, it's more playing a trick) we play every year with persons, who do not know it is:
Tote Oma = dead grandma

you need:
a chair
a jacket
pair of gloves
a hat/cap
a blanket

The volunteers have to leave the room. Then one person has to lay on the floor with the upper part of the body under the chair.
The jacket has to be wrapped around the legs and the gloves put into the sleeves and cross them on the knees - the hat has to cover the feet. the blanket has to cover the rest of the person (upper body and head)
My english is too bad - I hope you can follow :googly:
Okay, now, the volunteer has to sit on the chair (the light should be dimmed).
What he/she sees, is a body laying in front of the chair.

I tell the volunteer, that he/she is a police officer and has to find out, how the person died. The ghost hasn't yet left the body and can reply with yes or no.
So the volunteer has to ask qustions that can be answered with yes (feet go back and forth) or no (feet go left/right).

During the interview, the person laying under the chair suddenly puts his legs up in the air - for the police officer it's really shocking, becaus it looks spooky, when the body comes up in front of his face 

But you should play it only with persons that have stong nerves! It's really shocking


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

you could play "Who's the Werewolf" I played this at GENCON last week, simple and fun for a large group.

http://www.eblong.com/zarf/werewolf.html


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

I had bookmarked this webpage with a cool scavenger hunt riddle. http://www.party411.com/halloween-scavenger.html Might give you some insparation into you own custom designed hunt.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

BTM... I was hoping your WOT was a real wheel that you put a person on and spin them LOL

Cerinad ..I like the bone game idea too.
Divaann..that sounds good too.


----------

